# Colorado 2nd Rifle Season Oct 20th to 28th Anyone Going?



## ChiTurk (Sep 28, 2007)

We will be going to Colorado's 2nd Rile Season in GMU 25. Does anyone have any info of area? What might the weather conditions be? Success rate?

Anything? Any suggestions? Anyone else gonna (have) be out there?

Thanks!

:sniper:


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll be going 3rd season.
Success rate statewide doesn't deviate much from 25%.
Not to say there aren't better and worse areas but that all depends on soooo many things.


----------

